# Oink Report...



## john pen (Sep 29, 2007)

Just spoke with Dave and Bruce..(3:50 am) all is quiet there...they were sitting around Witts firepit....Turn in starts at noon....And I understand we may hear about a WSM casulty.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2007)

My prayers are with the WSM :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2007)

Prayers sent for the wsm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Who killed the lil R2D2 looking cooker?

They make great back yard planters when not good for bbq anymore. Yard Art!


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2007)

Positive vibes fron the North directed to the WSM.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2007)

I spoke with Dave and Bill around noon and they just spotted Rempe and were well nevermind......................................

Anyways they said the announcements started at 5 so we should hear how they did very soon!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2007)

this just in from Bill TGG

overall

1. lunch meat
2. donnies smoke house 
3. the bbq effect
4. dirty dicks
5. huckleberry's smoke


aaron from dizzy pigs canada came in 7th

oompappy got 8th

swine syndicated got 11th

shenandoah q crew got 12



oom got 4th in chicken
northcoast bbq society got 7th


ribs

swine syndicate got 5th
6th for cockeyed bbq
shenandoah  8th


pork

igloo got 5th aaron
frying pan  9th


brisket

northcoast 3rd
double d 7th

perfect score in dessert 180
diva q


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like some great scores! Congrats guys!!
My condolences to the affore mentioned WSM


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't care who wins, tomorrow I will only remember dirty dicks.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2007)

Great time...the board did well...we are cooking in the backyard event tomarrow...probably need to get my head examed....I'm shot will give the report Mon


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 29, 2007)

*Congrats to DIVA Q fer sure!

and all the rest too!*


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 29, 2007)

Ditto!!


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2007)

So what's the WSM story?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> So what's the WSM story?


Well, this is the story I got. Some one came over to say hi to the Witt's and was not watching where they were going and knocked the new WSM over. :roll:  It hit the door handle on buford and put a dent in the lid, Dave lost a whole pork butt on the deal.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything for the contest worked out after mother nature got to us on Friday AM setup.  Parking was tight but it all worked out.  Need to do some work on ribs and pay closer attention to my pork.  Congrats to all on their calls.  Great to hang with Witt, Brian, Rich, Kenny, Oompappy, Chris, Diva, Dallas, Aaron, Frypan.  All great people.  

It's prep time for the Royal this coming weekend.  This should be a hoot.  I'll make sure to take a lot of pics.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be a PR person for someone that needs damage control.   

 The guy was drunk.  Witt was pissed.  The guy did offer to replace it.  It's cheaper than a funeral.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to ALL! The last thing in the world I would want is Wittdog pissed at me!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't make it guys!



Where's the pics and videos???
*
No Pictures  No pictures* :x   [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## oompappy (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, That was a Good time!!!  I bet it was the most BBQ Central 
members assembled in one place, to date. It was nice to see and 
meet you all! That Friday night group dinner was fantastic. Great 
idea! 
The score sheet lists 50 teams. We ended up with 4th in chicken 
(ribbon & $100), 28th in ribs, 12th pork, 21st brisket for an 8th 
place overall in the KCBS categories. Also got 6th in baked beans 
(ribbon) and 16th in dessert.  
I didn't get many pics this time, but I know others did,  
here are my postable ones...

Checkin' out my ribbons...




Cockeyed...




Northcoast brisket walk...




Diva Q #1 dessert walk...




Grand Champs "Lunchmeat"...


----------



## Unity (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some pics from a phantom Q fan who sneaked into the competition site, snapped a bunch of semi-random images, and quietly stole away during the ensuing confusion.   

Alphabetically:



 

 

 

 
DivaQ, ribs, Impaler, and pits



 

 

 

 
Double D and pits



 


Greg getting footage for the site and showing the colors



 

 


Oompappy, Pigs, and Mrs Pigs (a closer one of Oompappy didn't survive)



 

 

 


Shenandoah Q Crew (featuring Rich Decker)



 

 

 

 

 


Swine Syndicate starters, junior varsity, chicken, Buford, YabbaDabba, and backup pits



 

 


Uncle Bubba with Mr & Mrs GrillGuy, Bruce, and UB's beautiful Kustom Klose pit



 

 


Site Scenes: Drafters, Pumpkin Cannon (compressed air -- that baby would _chunk_ 'em!) and The Adorable Pumpkin Pig

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics, thanks.  Not only was that the largest gather of forum
members, but also the ugliest.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

True dat  
Great pics! Looks like a damn good time!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like everybody had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time for sure.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time.. definatly should plan on attending next year ... heckuva drive thou 520 miles


----------



## Molson (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a blast. I definatly want to compete next year.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

Molson said:
			
		

> It was a blast. I definatly want to compete next year.



I meet Molson in Diva's tent...first thing out of his mouth is "Oh, you made it!!"...Why me??!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 1, 2007)

Also I want to state that Gregs eyes are not nearly as dark around the edges as they look on the videos. Once he cleans up he is not a bad looking fellow. A little too much on the skinny side though. Needs to eat more. 

Oompappy's hushpuppies were the most incredible bites of goodness. AL ll of the food including the amazing cheese & homemade salsa , sausages (from hot to sweet cold to hot we had an outstanding assortment)  and mac & cheese and oh my the Tri tip was out of this world and the lazy perogis and the lamb (first time ever I had lamb I liked) and the cake well everything was just wonderful. What a great meal it was.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Iâ€™ve finally recovered from the Oink somewhatâ€¦Had a great time my weekend started on Thursday night with Brian J and Kenny, we went out for a few beers and some wings at Duffsâ€¦.I managed to score us some free coozies which was pretty coolâ€¦Both Brian J and Kenny are real nice guys and I had a blast hanging out with them all weekend. I learned at lot from themâ€¦.and the hired baker that they brought in you know the guy with the Choclate Cake..Itâ€™s always nice to see Rich Decker the Rock Star of the BBQ worldâ€¦..Those guys were real generous and gave me a lot of tips from there years of experienceâ€¦Thanks for the help Guys you have given me a lot to think about. That Kenny is one bad dude..he said I was a biscut short of Rich but hes a couple of loaves short but he tried to go toe to toe with himâ€¦We know who â€œkilled Kennyâ€


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2007)

Any results from Sundays chili and backyard cook-off?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Brian J did well....I did OK...I'll post them when I get a chance...I've got some stuff to do and I'm beat


----------



## NewHeart (Oct 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Just spoke with Dave and Bruce..(3:50 am) all is quiet there...they were sitting around Witts firepit....Turn in starts at noon....And I understand we may hear about a WSM casulty.....



Waiting breathlessly for the WSM story!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

doughemi said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm........ Go back to page 2 and read?  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## NewHeart (Oct 2, 2007)

Naw, I didn't mean the Cliff Notes version; I wanted to hear The Rest Of The Story.

I'm just used to Wittdog stories lasting most of the afternoon.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

The results are now on the KCBS page http://www.kcbs.us/newsite/events.php?y ... =09&id=807
always cool to see some names you know


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 5, 2007)

very cool.


----------

